# 7 inch HDMI monitor for NEX7 under us$400?



## Andrew Losurdo (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys,

I´m a big fan of the NEX system and have been working with it for some time. I currently own a NEX7 and I would like to get an external HDMI monitor to go with it under us$400. I love the fact that it has a headphone plug! Since I will mount it on the camera I would not like anything very heavy.
I´ve read some horror stories about a Feelworld 7'' monitor FW760,it is IPS full HD 1920*1200 pixels,with HDMI input,also light and slim.
I also find it is with exposure,Histogram,False Colors,Peaking Focus Assist,etc.
I think it is great,but I´m not sure if it was just bad luck.
Have you tried this one before?
Any suggestions?


----------



## jeffW (Jun 30, 2016)

I have not used that monitor - It's kind of hard to justify paying any real money into a camera monitor these days that does not also record.  Amazon came out with the Fire for $45 and that screen /software kicks most camera monitors however they restricted it's use as a camera's external hdmi monitor.  But the point is monitors are in my mind way overpriced.

My suggestion is to rent and find one _"you like"_ I say this because I have used a few and have rented a very very expensive one that gets all the rave.  Everyone from first ACs to internet reviewers etc.. loved this brand and model -  I found it to be a PITA so I believe it's more about how you personally shoot, where you shoot, what type of production setup you have before you press the record button and will people be looking over your shoulder plus does it play well with your camera model.

With dslr style camera forcing us into mini hdmi  not really sure what we can expect for the time being.   Again rent but IMHO I wouldn't be paying anywhere over half of your budget. Also I wouldn't be viewing this piece of equipment as having the life expectancy as say an audio mic.  Monitors are changing too quickly


----------

